# Returning Sea Woman



## tadavidson68 (5 mo ago)

Kia Ora from the Southern Hemisphere;

I was on SailNet for years as a California sailor where I lived and sailed for 30+ years, and now I've relocated to New Zealand, the sailing mecca of the world in the South Seas. I sold my beloved O'Day 32 Asherah before I left, and am now looking for my new vessel here. 

Just having been granted my NZ residency recently, I feel more confident investing in a sailboat but have been looking the entire year and a half, being a block from the beach and looking across the Cook Strait at South Island sounds that are a day sail away, though on a better day than not. From Mana Marina, though, a straight shot. 

So, if there is anyone on here from the roaring 40's or near abouts who has a line on a 30-38' solid vessel for sale that would be worthy of sails around the Islands and Pacific Islands, please let me know. 

Also very keen to crew and I'm a good deck/sail hand as well. I need experience in these waters from those who know. 

Nga mihi in advance (much gratitude)

Tania


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome back to SailNet, Tania. 
New Zealand is, indeed, beautiful. 

Mark


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

A word to the wise. The New Zealand coast is not called "the iron coast" for nothing!


----------

